# I'm in a good mood



## TTLWHKR (Jul 8, 2005)

For the first time in a long time I'm in a good mood. All in the same day, I got the gutters cleaned, I washed the drive way, and my wife told me she's pregnant.

Now it's time to build a 21st century nursery. I'm thinking technology, she's thinking old fashion. And the names... the possibilities... I'm all giddy.  :wub: I'm as happy as my wedding night.    

We're thinking new age names. We got a book. A book of name, a whole book with just 'new age names'. I'm giddy again.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 8, 2005)

Let me be the first to congratulate you Whacker.   

I'm about to become a dad too. (September 1)


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 8, 2005)

Thank You & Good Luck to you!


I'm not giddy anymore, I'm curling up in a ball scared. ha ha.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 8, 2005)

> *I'm not giddy anymore, I'm curling up in a ball scared. ha ha. *



As they said to the kid who swallowed the quarter: "And this too, shall pass."

Good luck....Is this your first?  Any ideas for names yet?  (We're going with either James Tobias R----- or Lydia Ellis R-------)

Just a suggestion: you should change your forum title from "Broken Whacker" to "Breeding Whacker" :lol:


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 8, 2005)

Here's our sonogram image:


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 8, 2005)

Congratulations to the both of you!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 8, 2005)

This will be our second child. However our first son passed away from SIDS about five years ago. I'm crossing my fingers that everything will be fine this time, that's why I'll be nervous until he or she is... twentyish.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 8, 2005)

Congrats to both of you.

Sorry to hear about your first child, ttlwhkr.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 8, 2005)

Alex and Steve,

Congrats, that's great news!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 8, 2005)

Congrats to you both...

Peace,
Ridryder 911


----------



## 007medic (Jul 8, 2005)

Congratulations!! I am happy for the both of you! OK girls, don't let Alex or Steve breath on you! You may end up pg as well. LOL I am just joking guys!


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jul 9, 2005)

Congrats to both! As a somewhat-new father, I can definitely say that its a great experience.


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 9, 2005)

Congratulations guys, that's awesome! If I could stand the thought of being pregnant again I would have another.  We gave our kids "different" names, I think it's a good idea. Everyone seems to be re-using the same 10 names over & over again. And spelling a common name differently doesn't count  

Good luck to both of you!


----------



## vtemti (Jul 9, 2005)

Congratulations to you both. It is a wonderful experience (that I do not want to relive).


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 9, 2005)

I take a 1/2 day off on Friday and I miss 2 babies?

Congrats guys!


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jul 9, 2005)

I guess it is true...When a Hurricane Comes so do all the babies....

Trouble is, yous guys arent anywhere near this one... <_< 

Congrats to both of you!!!


----------



## Jon (Jul 9, 2005)

Congrats, guys.... Will you name them Epi and Atropine respectivly???


----------



## vtemti (Jul 10, 2005)

Congrats again, but I do have one question. Will he/she come into this world in full turnout, lights and siren, packing a jump kit and have a forum name of JRWHKR? :lol:


----------



## Phridae (Jul 10, 2005)

Congrats! Thats such great news. You'll have to keep us updated.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti_@Jul 10 2005, 09:35 AM
> * Congrats again, but I do have one question. Will he/she come into this world in full turnout, lights and siren, packing a jump kit and have a forum name of JRWHKR? :lol: *


 I'd try to convince my child into a different career. Who knows, I may make a career change. Only time will tell, but I'll keep my OB kit just in case.


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Jul 8 2005, 08:28 PM
> * I'll be nervous until he or she is... twentyish. *


 Thats very normal... and you'll still be nervous after that.  Although for different reasons   (think marriage)


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CodeSurfer+Jul 13 2005, 10:58 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CodeSurfer @ Jul 13 2005, 10:58 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@Jul 8 2005, 08:28 PM
> * I'll be nervous until he or she is... twentyish. *


Thats very normal... and you'll still be nervous after that.  Although for different reasons   (think marriage)  [/b][/quote]
 Think grandkids.


----------



## Jon (Jul 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CodeSurfer+Jul 14 2005, 01:58 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CodeSurfer @ Jul 14 2005, 01:58 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@Jul 8 2005, 08:28 PM
> * I'll be nervous until he or she is... twentyish. *


Thats very normal... and you'll still be nervous after that.  Although for different reasons   (think marriage)  [/b][/quote]
 Remember - Twentyish + Whacker = Medicstudentjon


----------

